# French "dent": Why did the gender change (m>f)



## lorenzogranada

Pourquoi "dent" est, me dit-on- devenu feminin au 14eme s.? En Latin et toutes les autres langues romanes - espagnol, italien, etc. - il est masculin. Il existe encore des expressions régionales qui conservent la forme masculine, en "rire des gros dents" en Lorraine par ex. Etait-ce pour faire plus "joli", par euphemisme donc?

*<Moderarator note: merged posts; same question asked in French and English>*

I am trying to find why "dent" is feminine, "la dent" rather than "le dent". It seems that it was once masculine, as in Latin and the other romance languages, until the 14th century, and there are regional expressions such as "rire des gros dents" in which it is still so. What happened to "dent" then? Was it a euphemism, to make it sound daintier, more ladylike?


----------



## Xence

D'après le dictionnaire étymologique et ethnologique des parlers brionnais, aussi bien le masculin que le féminin sont attestés dans l'ancien français, au XIe siècle. C'est ce qu'on peut lire aussi dans la partie étymologique du TLF (le féminin est attesté en 1100), lequel TLF suggère que l'emploi du féminin serait peut-être dû à Cassius Felix (au Ve siècle).


----------



## lorenzogranada

Et c'est qui, ce Cassius Felix?


----------



## Xence

> Originaire de Numidie, Cassius Felix, probablement médecin, entendait dans _De la Médecine_, fournir en un abrégé latin l’intégralité du savoir des auteurs grecs de la secte logique.
> 
> Source


----------



## lorenzogranada

Le français n'existait pas à son époque, alors comment a-t-il pu l'influencer?


----------



## Xence

Oui, mais le féminin existe dans le latin. C'est probablement cette forme qui a fini par être adoptée dans le français moderne.


----------



## lorenzogranada

merci  j'ignorais que dent etait aussi feminin en latin!


----------



## Xence

Attention, c'est ce que dit le TLF (pas Xence!)  :


> Du lat. _dens, dentis_ masc. (peut-être employé au fém. par Cassius Felix ds _TLL s.v.,_ 537, 41)


----------



## lorenzogranada

je trouve que c'est un peu recherché comme explication.  plus probablement, il s'agit d'un euphemisme, par ex. un poete aurait pu ecrire sur les dents de sa maitresse comme des "belles dents" et puis c'est devenu a la mode.  on a bcp de transformations similaires en francais.  Au 17eme on appelait les dents "l'ameublement de la bouche" par ex. pour faire moins vulgaire.


----------



## Fred_C

Mais enfin ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'une histoire vous plaît qu'elle est vraie !
Quoi qu'il en soit, le TLF n'explique pas pourquoi Cassius Felix employait ce mot latin au féminin. Ce qui repousse le problème.
Et puis... Faire une faute exprès n'a jamais rendu un mot plus joli, au contraire...
Le genre des mots n'a rien à voir avec le sexe des gens. Accorder le genre d'un nom au sexe d'une personne n'est pas une figure poétique ; ça sonne comme une faute, et c'est donc désagréable à entendre.
C'est pourquoi je pense que votre histoire est invraisemblable.


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Mais enfin ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'une histoire vous plaît qu'elle est vraie !


C'est certain ! 
Mais je n'ai pas le sentiment que Lorenzogranada l'ait prétendu.

Il demandé si quelqu'un savait le _pourquoi _de ce changement de genre, et rien de ce qui a été dit jusqu'ici n'y répond. On n'a abordé que le _quand_, et encore, de manière très approximative.
Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas persuadé qu'il soit possible d'apporter une réponse à sa question. En matière de langue plus que dans beaucoup d'autres domaines, je crois, il faut parfois savoir se contenter d'un _parce que c'est comme ça_. 



Fred_C said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, le TLF n'explique pas pourquoi Cassius Felix employait ce mot latin au féminin. Ce qui repousse le problème.


Nous sommes bien d'accord !


----------



## CapnPrep

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce changement ne peut pas être le fait d'une seule personne, ni poète ni probable médecin.

La remarque du TLF suggère que le genre de _dens_ était déjà instable en latin tardif. Mais étant donné qu'il est resté masculin dans la plupart des langues voisines (exception faite du catalan et de l'occitan, ... ?), on peut préférer penser que le changement est survenu plus tard pour ne concerner que le gallo-roman.

Quant à l'explication, je rejoins Fred_C et tilt, ou encore Darmesteter, qui n'avance aucune hypothèse. Mildred Pope en revanche évoque l'influence du mot féminin _bouche_, mais sans preuves solides.


----------



## lorenzogranada

Je suis frustré de voir que personne ne connait la reponse! Je ne trouve pas pour illustrer ma these des examples similaires en français, mais en espagnol il existe des mots qui peuvent changer de genre pour faire plus poetique ou plus puissant. Le mot "mar" (mer) est masculin mais on peut dire "la mar", comme Lorca fait dans son celebre poeme qui va ainsi, "verde que te quiero verde... el barco sobre la mar y el caballo en la montaña". Le feminin donne qq chose de plus tendre, plus personnel. Les andalous sont tous des poetes nés, et on entend souvent des vieilles dames soupirant des chaleurs d'aout pousser des plaintes de ce genre, "¡Ay, que no puedo con la calor!", je ne supporte pas la chaleur, alors que "calor" est masculin. C'est pourquoi je soupconne que "le dent" est devenu "la" de la même façon.


----------



## tilt

Les poèmes dont tu parles n'ont pas changé le genre d'un mot dans la langue courante. Tu nous parles seulement de mots qui peuvent ponctuellement changer de genre, dans un but poétique bien précis. C'est assez différent de ce qui est arrivé à _dent_, dont on a un genre plutôt hésitant pendant longtemps, et qui a fini par se fixer.

En français, nous avons quelques mots qui changent de genre au pluriel (même si l'usage moderne le néglige de plus en plus, je crois). _Amour_, _délice_, et _orgue _sont masculins, mais souvent féminins au pluriel, dans la langue soignée. Je ne sais pas si c'est la poésie qui a initié ce phénomène, mais il n'en reste pas moins que _de belles amours me semblent _plus poétiques que _de beaux amours_.
Je découvre de plus, à l'occasion de ce fil, que _amour _se rencontre aussi au féminin singulier :


> Quand il désigne la passion amoureuse, le fém. se rencontre au sing. (par archaïsme ou affectation littér., et dans la lang. pop. ou fam. par ex. pour le syntagme _la grande amour_)
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/amour​


En espérant t'avoir aidé.​


----------



## lorenzogranada

c'est sympa mais sans repondre a ma question.


----------



## Agró

lorenzogranada said:


> I am trying to find why "dent" is feminine, "la dent" rather than "le dent". It seems that it was once masculine, as in Latin and the other romance languages, until the 14th century, and there are regional expressions such as "rire des gros dents" in which it is still so. What happened to "dent" then? Was it a euphemism, to make it sound daintier, more ladylike?



In Catalan (*la dent, les dents*), the word is feminine, just as it is in French.


----------



## lorenzogranada

Un autre membre _CapnPrep _a deja parlé du catalan "la dent" mais, comme nous disons en Engleech, "two wrongs don't make a right"! Voici ce que dit Littré sur le sujet: "Dans l'ancien français, dent était masculin comme en latin et il est resté tel dans quelques patois... Il commence à devenir féminin au XIVe siècle."

Un autre cas similaire est "âge" qui est masculin en français mais féminin dans les autres langues romanes (sauf peut-être le catalan...). Ici Littré explique ainsi, de façon plus satisfaisante (et paraphrasé par moi), "tandis que les mots pour âge dans des autres langues romanes sont, comme ils doivent être, féminins, vu qu'ils viennent d'aetatem... dans le vieux français ils sont masculins, par une faute manifeste qui suppose un mot barbare aetatum".    Soit, une mauvaise adaptation du latin par les gaulois faisait croire que ce mot terminant en -um était masculin, ce qui a été repris par le français mediéval et ensuite moderne. 

C'est sans doute un débat inutile car tout phenomene linguistique n'est pas explicable, comme un autre membre (tilt) a dit plus haut. Comme anglophone, le fait de donner des genres à tous les mots m'intrigue et m'embête, c'est pourquoi je me penche parfois sur le sujet. À chacun sa manie!


----------



## berndf

Gender changes are a normal phenomenon in a living language. I wouldn't over-interpret it. Non-Romance languages have it too. There are even more puzzling shifts. E.g. in West Germanic, the ancestor of modern German "der See" (the see) changed to feminine in some dialect but not in others and in others both existed side by side. The masculine eventually prevailed in High German dialects. Later, the feminine form was even re-imported into High German from Low German resulting two different meanings in modern High German:
"Die See"="the sea"
"Der See"="the lake".
And also here, we have no "logical" explanation why and how this happened. It just did.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je ne vois pas en quoi l' « explication » de Littré pour le mot _aé_ (et non pas pour _âge_, dont le genre masculin ne pose aucun problème étymologique) serait plus satisfaisante que l'explication pour _dent_, qui te laisse si frustré. Pour _dent_ on n'a même pas besoin de postuler un mot barbare non attesté : formellement, _dentem_ peut être aussi bien masculin que féminin (comme la plupart des mots de la 3e déclinaison). 

Mais le changement du genre n'est pas mieux expliqué pour _aé_ que pour _dent_. Littré se trompe apparemment (à en croire Godefroy) quand il dit que _aé_ est « constamment masculin » en ancien français. Je doute alors que l'élimination du féminin puisse être imputée aux Gaulois.

Quant aux exemples _mar_ et _calor_, ces mots ne sont pas là par hasard. Il s'agit encore de noms de la 3e déclinaison latine dont le genre est devenu incertain dans l'histoire, cette fois de l'espagnol. La langue standard a fini par préférer le masculin (c'est un fait à expliquer). Et par conséquent, les emplois subsistants du féminin acquièrent un caractère exceptionnel, interprété suivant les cas comme poétique, ou expressif, ou simplement fautif. Mais c'est un effet de l'évolution de ces mots, ce n'en est pas la cause. Les poètes n'ont pas ce pouvoir, les mémés andalouses non plus.


----------



## lorenzogranada

Bon Mr. CapnPrep, tu gagnes - surtout parce que devant tant d'erudition j'ai la tête qui tourne! Je continuerai à trouver bizarre que les français disent "la dent", quand même. Tiens, pour un amerloch (c'est écrit Native language AmE dans l'entête) de 33 ans tu maitrise drôlement bien le français - encore mieux que moi qui suis né à Londres, ayant passé par la Sorbonne et avec le double d'années. Congratulations!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

For what it's worth:

Lactum, i > la leche (Spanish, nf), o leite (Portuguese, Galician, nm)
Nasum, i > la nariz (Spanish, nf), o nariz (Portuguese, Galician, nm)

Pons, pontis > el puente (Spanish, nm), a ponte (Portuguese, Galician, nf)

In Galician we have the word _dedo_ (nm) = finger, and _deda _(nf) = toe.

Why so?

I don't really know...


----------



## tilt

Miguel Antonio said:


> In Galician we have the word _dedo_ (nm) = finger, and _deda _(nf) = toe.


And how do you say _hand _and _foot_?
Are they the same gender as _dedo _and _deda_, or does it work the other way round, like in French (_*la *main_, féminine, and _*le* pied_, masculine).


----------



## Miguel Antonio

tilt said:


> And how do you say _hand _and _foot_?
> Are they the same gender as _dedo _and _deda_, or does it work the other way round, like in French (_*la *main_, féminine, and _*le* pied_, masculine).


Yes, just like Spanish and Portuguese too:

_a man / mao_ (nf) *
_o pe_ (nm)

* (coastal Galician is _man, _inland is_ mao)_


----------



## tilt

Ok, so we even can't reckon the genders of _dedo _and _deda _are not due to the genders of _man/mao _and _pe_!


----------



## CapnPrep

Miguel Antonio said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> Lactum, i > la leche (Spanish, nf), o leite (Portuguese, Galician, nm)
> Nasum, i > la nariz (Spanish, nf), o nariz (Portuguese, Galician, nm)
> 
> Pons, pontis > el puente (Spanish, nm), a ponte (Portuguese, Galician, nf)


We are now going beyond the topic of the thread… But _puente_ falls into the same class as _mar_ and _calor_, already discussed earlier. _Lac_ was neuter in Latin, and its expanded form _lacte_ was kind of arbitrarily assigned masculine or feminine gender in the various Romance languages. And _nasum_ cannot be the origin of _nariz_; the RAE says that it's _nares_ + _īc_, but I don't have any further information about this suffix (and that doesn't explain the difference in gender between Sp and Pt). 


> In Galician we have the word _dedo_ (nm) = finger, and _deda _(nf) = toe.
> 
> Why so?


I think that this is a case of the "augmentative feminine", with _deda_ originally referring to the big toe. But it might also be a collective plural in _-a_ (cf. _digita_ > It_ dita_) reinterpreted as a feminine singular noun. I don't know exactly what happened in Galician.


----------



## lorenzogranada

There was in the Renaissance a general reform of the vulgar Latin dialects used in different parts of the old Roman Empire, to bring them into line with the Latin originals, in other words to re-Latinize them. monasterium had become moutier in old French and this was reformed to monastere, for example. but in Portuguese mosteiro remained unchanged, so not everything received the same uniform treatment. In all this drive to upgrade the old dialects, I suppose that genders were arbitrarily assigned in accordance with the reformers' understanding of the original Latin, giving rise to the incoherencies we are discussing.


----------



## TitTornade

Miguel Antonio said:


> In Galician we have the word _dedo_ (nm) = finger, and _deda _(nf) = toe.
> 
> Why so?
> 
> I don't really know...


 

Oh funny, the French word for "finger" is "le doigt" (_nm_)... But here in Lorraine, I use for the word "toe" : "la dôille" (_nf_) (it is spoken language, so it is only phonetics)... any links ?


----------



## CapnPrep

TitTornade said:


> But here in Lorraine, I use for the word "toe" : "la dôille" (_nf_) (it is spoken language, so it is only phonetics)... any links ?


Also from _digita_. See e.g. here and here.


----------



## TitTornade

Oh Great ! Thank you for the links...
So _digita_ -> feminine (dôye) or -> masculine (doigt)...


----------



## CapnPrep

The masculine is from _digitu(m)_, bien entendu.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

CapnPrep said:


> The masculine is from _digitu(m)_, bien entendu.


Would that be neutral rathe, like the Spanish from Latin:

s. lignum > _leño_ nm (a stick)
pl. ligna > _leña_ nf (firewood), or

s. rivum >_ río_ nm (a river)
pl. riva > _Ría_ nf (see link)


----------



## berndf

Miguel Antonio said:


> Would that be neutral rathe, like the Spanish from Latin...


_Digitum_ is accusative masculine.  Most Romance nouns are derived from accusative forms. I don't know if it is the explanation but this certainly furthered the masculine-neuter merger in Vulgar Latin as 2nd declension accusative is _-um_ in masculine and neuter. The final _-m_ was probably mute already in classical times. This eventually produced the common _-o_ ending for both genders.


----------



## lorenzogranada

How would we know that the final -m for words such as digitum was mute in Antiquity, may I ask?  Did Latin undergo the same phonetic suppression of final consonants as French, where était is pronounced etay and suis swee?  It seems reasonable, but I wonder how we would know of it, since it could hardly have been shown in spelling.


----------



## CapnPrep

lorenzogranada said:


> How would we know that the final -m for words such as digitum was mute in Antiquity, may I ask?


You may ask, but maybe in a new thread. Although there is an <m> in _dentem_, so I guess we're still kind of on topic…  

(In the meantime, have a look here.)


----------

